# Methode



## Siisii92 (18. Feb 2022)

Hey, wie kann ich zeigen, dass schon mehr als 100 Wortpaare eingetragen wurde? konnt ihr mir bitte meine Fehler zeigen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (18. Feb 2022)

code in code tags schreiben 

das ist beim chat das symbol </>


----------



## Siisii92 (18. Feb 2022)

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class test1{
    
        public static void main(String[] args) {
        
            Scanner sc=new Scanner(System.in);
            System.out.println("auswahl?");
            int auswahl=sc.nextInt();
            
        switch(auswahl){
        
        case 1:
            System.out.println("wort1 ?"); 
            String wort1= sc.nextLine();
            System.out.println("wort2 ?"); 
            String wort2= sc.nextLine();
            System.out.println(hinzufugn(wort1,wort2));                        break;
            
        case 2:    break;
        default: System.out.println("Programm beenden");   
            
        }
        sc.close();
        }
        
        public static  String hinzufugn(String wort1,String wort2) {
            
            int zaehler=0;
            String wort_paar = "";
            wort_paar=wort_paar+wort1+wort2;
            zaehler++;
            if (zaehler>50) { String meldung="mehr als 100"; return meldung;}
            else {    return wort_paar;}
            
        }
}
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (18. Feb 2022)

du speicherst deine wortpaare nirgendsd

mach ein array mit 100 plätzen und falls das array an der 100sten stelle voll ist gibst du eine meldung aus dass es voll ist


----------



## Siisii92 (18. Feb 2022)

[CODE lang="java" title="was kann hier als return schreiben?"]public class test1{

        public static void main(String[] args) {

            Scanner sc=new Scanner(System.in);
            System.out.println("auswahl?");
            int auswahl=sc.nextInt();

        switch(auswahl){

        case 1:
            System.out.println("wort1 ?"); 
            String wort1= sc.next();
            System.out.println("wort2 ?"); 
            String wort2= sc.next();
            System.out.println(hinzufugn(wort1,wort2));                        break;

        case 2:    break;
        default: System.out.println("Programm beenden");   

        }
        sc.close();
        }

        public static  String hinzufugn(String wort1,String wort2) {

            int zahl=0;
            String []worter=new String[100];
            worter[zahl]=wort1+""+wort2;
            zahl++;
            if (zahl==100) { String meldung="mehr als 100"; return meldung;}
            else {    return worter;}

        }
}[/CODE]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (18. Feb 2022)

meines erachtens kompiliert der code nicht ...

du kannst keinen string zurück geben und das andere mal ein string array...


> if ( zahl == 100 ) sysout ( " merh als hundert " )
> else ( array füg hinzu )



das array muss natürlich außerhalb gespeichert werden


----------



## Siisii92 (18. Feb 2022)

[CODE lang="java" title="etwas ist noch falsch "]Scanner sc=new Scanner(System.in);
            System.out.println("auswahl?");
            int auswahl=sc.nextInt();
            String[] worter=new String [100];
            int zahl=0;
            String meldung="mehr als 100";
            String result = " ";

    do {
         menue();



        switch(auswahl){

        case 1: {
            System.out.println("wort1 ?"); 
            String wort1= sc.next();
            System.out.println("wort2 ?"); 
            String wort2= sc.next();
            worter[zahl]=wort1+""+wort2;
            zahl++;
            if(zahl==100) System.out.print(meldung);
            else if(zahl<100)
                { for (int i=0;i<zahl;i++) {
                result = worter_;
                    }
                System.out.println(result);
                }
            break;
        }    [/CODE]_


----------



## Siisii92 (18. Feb 2022)

OMG, ich hab mein Fehler gefunden .😅


----------

